# BEST FOR??



## RainMaker (Sep 8, 2009)

What are the best socks to wear (or sock combo) when ruckin hard and long? Any specific brands?


----------



## Centermass (Sep 8, 2009)

Based on my own experience, I'd recommend Thorlos hands down.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally, I dig Bridgedales.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2009)

I have used issue socks with wick liners, no blisters, no other problems.  Thorlo's and others work well too.

Have you looked on the forums at http://www.romad.com   ?
I believe the question has been raised on what is permitted.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been a smartwool fan for quite a while now, but the tend to run on the expensive side.  When I was still in the Army, I always wore the old issued OD green socks.  Wore them for almost seven years and never had too many issues.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I second what Rusty said....the issue socks have never given me problems.  A good set of Foxriver socks is nice to have though.


----------



## lancero (Sep 8, 2009)

My first squad leader swore by no socks and no insoles.  Not sure if I would suggest that, but it shows that it depends on the person.  What works for one, might not work for you.  

I just wore the issued socks.  If I would be doing a long, hard ruck, I would tape my feet.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 8, 2009)

Issue wool socks always worked well for me.  Occasionally I would dab hotspots with Tincture of Benzoin and then put on a pair of nylon dress socks (nylon slides on the wool, tincture holds the nylon to the skin, wool warms up nylon does not transfer heat very well)  make sure you dry your feet at every chance, nylon holds in moisture.


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 8, 2009)

Smartwool or REI knock offs are the best in my opinion.


----------



## car (Sep 8, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I have used issue socks with wick liners, no blisters, no other problems.



Yep! 

Also agree with Rusty and Invisible J about Smartwool.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 9, 2009)

Smartwool expedition, they are thick and comfy. I wore them during a 12 miler; I ran the first 6 and only got one blister. I now use them for snowboarding and cold weather hikes.


----------

